# Removing Vostok Amphibia Case Back



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got a couple of (fairly cheap) case back opening tools, but neither have jaws small enough to fit into the slots on the Amphibia.

Does anyone have a recommendation?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Other than just buy a new one....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe posting a pic of the case back on here would help our resident experts to come up with an idea?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Good plan Davey!



The slots are about 1.25mm across.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I used the point of a compass and found that the retaining ring unscrewed quite easily.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a Jaxa case tool which does the trick.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Mutley said:


> I used the point of a compass and found that the retaining ring unscrewed quite easily.


Don't have a compass!



Lampoc said:


> I use a Jaxa case tool which does the trick.


Mmmm, got one of these and the smallest pins are too large.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I used a tool I got in my Â£15 tool set from ebay. Has some really small pins.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

ed335d said:


> Mmmm, got one of these and the smallest pins are too large.


Get some smaller pins? 

Mine came with 4 sets of pins and one of the sets works fine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, Jaxa tool and, from what I recall, you can only use two of the pins (because the indentations on the ring don't allow three support points).

Just out out of curiosity, what sort of tool are you using? The Vostok indentations are fairly large, if you can't open these you won't be able to open most watches...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

As above jaxa and use 2 pins its easy peasy. I did this change on the video and I got 2 left hands!!


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

apm101 said:


> I used a tool I got in my Â£15 tool set from ebay. Has some really small pins.





Lampoc said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm, got one of these and the smallest pins are too large.
> ...


I've ordered another tool, so hopefully will have some smaller pins!



Kutusov said:


> Yeap, Jaxa tool and, from what I recall, you can only use two of the pins (because the indentations on the ring don't allow three support points).
> 
> Just out out of curiosity, what sort of tool are you using? The Vostok indentations are fairly large, if you can't open these you won't be able to open most watches...


This is one










The other is a jaxa type tool, but the smaller pins are 1.66mm


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

And the other


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ed335d said:


> And the other


That's what I use. Mine came with 6 sets of pins, I think two or three of the sets fit .After all, it's Russian, you could probably open it with a wet sturgeon.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> That's what I use. Mine came with 6 sets of pins, I think two or three of the sets fit .After all, it's Russian, you could probably open it with a wet sturgeon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Thin point pliers might work are they are thin enough, you just need to get traction. Scissors as suggested above sounds dangerous, they'll probably slip and scratching the back would be least the worst result coming out of that.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Ive got a cheap two prong opener that i bought in a little tool kit in maplins and it works a treat on my vostoks


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Ive got a cheap two prong opener that i bought in a little tool kit in maplins and it works a treat on my vostoks


Thanks Chris - I've got a Jaxa on order, if that doesn't work, then it's off to Maplins!

The main issue is the size of the slots and finding something to fit.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ed335d said:


> Thanks Chris - I've got a Jaxa on order, if that doesn't work, then it's off to Maplins!
> 
> The main issue is the size of the slots and finding something to fit.


Now is probably too late but mine is an Anchor jaxa tool, as a lot of other tools I've bought. Pretty cheap and good for the occasional tinkering. I think I've bought most from Redrooster on ebay.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

christ he is popular, ive had a load of stuff off him and i know scott has as well


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chris - I've got a Jaxa on order, if that doesn't work, then it's off to Maplins!
> ...





chris.ph said:


> christ he is popular, ive had a load of stuff off him and i know scott has as well


 Just had another strap arrive from him today. Very good dealer and very good service.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Just had another strap arrive from him today. Very good dealer and very good service.


...and actually pretty decent straps for the price too. I think he didn't always had straps on the catalogue, at least I've only noticed that a few months ago. Ordered one just to see how good it would be for the cheap price and turns out it's pretty good.










I thought it would be a lot darker and doesn't work well with the watch but brown straps from the internet is always a bit of a gamble. You can never really tell exactly what kind of brown it is.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Redrooster gets pretty much his entire strap range from Cousins where we can buy the same stuff for less than 1/2 the price he charges.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats true mate but try buying one strap and check the P&P.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Still cheaper even if you do buy one strap and add the postage.

Buy in bulk mate - you know you're only ever going to need 18mm straps (plus a couple of 22s for the Mininstrys)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Still cheaper even if you do buy one strap and add the postage.
> 
> Buy in bulk mate - you know you're only ever going to need 18mm straps (plus a couple of 22s for the Mininstrys)


How do you know that? I might start buying Seiko divers one day.........


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaxa tool arrived today and had the right size bits to fit the ring slots.

Case back off, rotor returned to the correct place, case back on, job done.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

I use a simple rat nose/tail pair of pliers. The tip fits nicely into the smal holes.


----------

